# Target Signs



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

My plan is to have them proofed by the club pres then I'll print and laminate at work. I'm sure he'll tweak the instructions a bit 

The Excel spreadsheet has the standard target layout and explanations already populated. I'll just need to true up the target order next time I go out and they'll be ready to go.


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

nice job. one thing you might want to add is the ring values. there's always tons of threads askin about how to score a vegas or 5spot target.


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

Duh, good point RM. My arrows are always in the middle so I just keep up with inside out Xs and assume 20 per target


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

With scoring info....


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

i like em. it'll take a lot of the mystery out of how to shoot them and how to score them.

thanks for the work.
:set1_draught2:


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

That's really using your noggin, Jay. Great work!!


----------



## Macaholic (Mar 18, 2004)

Jay,
don't forget you have different yardages for field/hunter plus ages. I like your instructions idea.

Here's how we setup a couple of ranges in NC.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Macaholic said:


> Jay,
> don't forget you have different yardages for field/hunter plus ages. I like your instructions idea.
> 
> Here's how we setup a couple of ranges in NC.


Dang, I got to get back to DCWC - sure thought target 1 was named "Snake Eyes". :shade:

EDIT: You're right, of course you would be since you printed the signs - so which one is "Snake Eyes"?


----------



## Macaholic (Mar 18, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Dang, I got to get back to DCWC - sure thought target 1 was named "Snake Eyes". :shade:
> 
> EDIT: You're right, of course you would be since you printed the signs - so which one is "Snake Eyes"?


here ya go


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

Cubs....I'll need to think about that.

The club is small (and has gotten smaller). We're trying to pull some chewies over to show them what it's all about all the while some of us are trying to learn the game ourselves. Not many cubs to speak of, but we sure want them to feel included. My two are 5 and 6 and they can sling a few arrows from their mini geneses at 15' or so.


Is geneses the plural of genesis? Seems like it should be genesi. How can you have more than one beginning of the same journey? I have a board meeting today and don't have time for pondering these things


----------



## erasmu (Oct 15, 2005)

Jay,

Those look really good and will answer a lot of questions from new shooters. Is the Excel spreadsheet something that you are willing to share? Thanks and good work.

Ed R


----------



## Ohio_3Der (Jul 19, 2002)

*Our Signs*

Here is an example of one of our signs. I like the directions idea, and may of incorporated something like that back in the design stages if I had thought about it. We may still print and laminate cheat sheets for each lane for this summer. 

You can see all of our signs, and all of our 14 lanes at this thread: http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=997244

Jeremiah


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

I need to fine tune the excel file a bit, but I'm happy to share it when it's completed.


----------



## erasmu (Oct 15, 2005)

JayMc said:


> I need to fine tune the excel file a bit, but I'm happy to share it when it's completed.


Thank you. That is very generous. I will watch for it whenever it is ready. I think posting it by the appropriate targets would really help the new shooters.

Thanks again.

Ed R


----------



## JMJ (Jul 17, 2008)

It's a VERY good thing you're doing Jay!
Your club has been a very strong member of TAA for a very long time.

I'm pleased to see more & more people taking the initiative to help bring Field Archery back to it's former self in TN.

Keep up the good work!


----------



## archerycharlie (Nov 4, 2002)

rock monkey said:


> i like em. it'll take a lot of the mystery out of how to shoot them and how to score them.
> 
> thanks for the work.
> :set1_draught2:


Sense all clubs shoot the same, how about makeing some up for sale and make some money for your club.:teeth:


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

*DAAANNGGGGGG......Now even this "BLONDE" will have no excuses...:wink:

GREAT JOB for making it Quick & Easy for anyone with a bow to come and try field.

ONE MORE THING.....can you please add to the top of the instructions....CHANGE YOUR YARDAGE DUMMY!!!!...*

.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

GOT LUCKY said:


> *DAAANNGGGGGG......Now even this "BLONDE" will have no excuses...:wink:
> 
> GREAT JOB for making it Quick & Easy for anyone with a bow to come and try field.
> 
> ...


Hey Lucky, I forgot and left my boots on the front steps and now they're nearly full of rain water. Would you mind coming over and emptying them for me, the instructions are on the heel. :boink:


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Hey Lucky, I forgot and left my boots on the front steps and now they're nearly full of rain water. Would you mind coming over and emptying them for me, the instructions are on the heel. :boink:


*
Finallyyyy a job I can handle...I'll be right up...Blonde #101 Teach Ole' Man proper storage of shoes!!*

.


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

*The Smell!*



GOT LUCKY said:


> *
> Finallyyyy a job I can handle...I'll be right up...Blonde #101 Teach Ole' Man proper storage of shoes!!*
> 
> .


Beware the smell, Lucky. Once you empty the water out I'm sure it will be badukey:

Gosh Prag! YOU still haven't learned to put your shoes away after ALL these years?????:laugh:


----------

